# My Newest Addition



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's my new herdsire, Very Little Ranch Gadwin Is Crazy Hot! I'm loving this guy! He was born 1/10/17. I showed him at our county fair back in June and he was overall grand champion buck. I have two does that are bred to him and due to kid in December. Can't wait to see what he produces!






















Here is his pedigree:








His sire, BA CSF Smokin Something Crazy, is now *ENNOBLED* 
And here is one doe that is bred to him:








Her pedigree:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow! Very impressive guy!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he is awesome I wish you were closer I would love to breed does to him or buy a buckling this spring.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Where are you located? There's always the option of using a shipper for transport. I sold a buck to a lady out of state earlier this year and I don't think it cost her that much extra. But it does depend on who the shipper is.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in Northeastern Indiana just north of Fort Wayne. Where are you?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I am located in Anderson, CA. I recently had a shipper quote a possible buyer $300 to transport to Ohio.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, now I'm interested lol. Probably no shippers to ND though.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm sure I can find a shipper that passes through ND


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is gorgeous


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He is beautiful! Very nice looking buck to say the least.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats on your big GRD CH win at the state fair. That is a great accomplishment. Can't wait to see pictures of your babies out of him.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice looking buck, looks like he's sporting a Brown cashmere sweater! Good luck, bet he's going to be one happy buck!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow! He's only 7 months old? And "loaded" like that? Dang! He is definitely a "ladies" man.... wink wink. He is very handsome also.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone!
If anyone is interested, I do have a buckling for sale. I'm asking $500 for him. 
Toth Boer Goats Drax 
Born 1-31-17


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Some updated pics of Gadwin. His first kids will be here in December!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Some updated pictures of Gadwin. Unfortunately, the doe I bred to him came back into heat after 4 months. So now his first kids will be due in April 2018.
I am taking this boy to his second show next weekend. Can't wait to see how he does!


----------



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Thank you!


Could you give me some advice on how you won grand champion goat? How did you exercise them? What did you feed them? What other factors led you to winning grand champion !


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

He looks straight and wide to me. That is really a nice looking boy. I'm not a Boer expert, or someone who shows, so you can throw this comment away and I won't get upset. Just saying he looks really nice to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone 



Ffagoatshower said:


> Could you give me some advice on how you won grand champion goat? How did you exercise them? What did you feed them? What other factors led you to winning grand champion !


He gets fed 2 lbs alfalfa pellets, 6 lbs of nutrena 17% textured goat feed, 3/4 lbs calf manna, and 1/4 lb Black Oil Sunflower seeds every day. Free choice oat hay and free choice minerals. He's not on an exercise program. He's in a 20' x 50' pen. He has great genetics which plays a big part in his muscling. Half of the goats in his pedigree are ENNOBLED. And his sire is just points away from becoming ENNOBLED. 
This is his twin sister and she's even wider than he is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that seems like a lot of grain.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, that seems like a lot of grain.


Forgot to add, that's given to him and the doe in his pen. I only feed once a day due to nursing school and work so that has to last them 24 hrs or more depending on my schedule.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, that makes more sense, LOL


----------

